# Crab Island



## Cat Master (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone know what can be caught around crab island in Destin?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

There's really good grass beds all over to the north and west. Redfish would be the main thing I target out there, but in the channels there's also usually spanish, especially if you can find a bait school. I'd save it for the week days. I don't even try to fish out there on weekends with all the boat traffic. Sheephead and flounder around the bridge and coast gaurd jetties.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Reds and Trout on the flats


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Crabs Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Have you ever caught a trout out there?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

On the flats at the back side of CI absolutely, and on both sides too.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

just asking because I never have, I've caught a lot of white trout in the back of the harbour but never a speck anywhere near the bridge


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Crabs . Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

That's really weird, I've caught hundreds of redfish in that area but never once have I caught a trout. I always thought it was because the higher salt content. Now I'm determined.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Some of the biggest trout I have caught here in the Destin area have come from right there, on the flats to the East and West of there also.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've always had the best luck on the north side of the bay and over by the midbay bridge. I'll have to give destin a try tomorrow. I haven't fished inshore at all yet this year.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I think you might be pleasently surprized.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

I always do good using coronas to catch a buzz there:thumbup:, when i have my dd with me:notworthy:, but seriously around the bridge pilings the kids catch grunts, small groupers, small snappers, just about everything, just small. we have gotten some keeper redfish around the bridge and towards the CG Station. Usually hit that area early in the am for bait, before running out.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

You may also run into some sheephead around the bridge pilings. I have caught a few trout in the grass beds west of CI but nothing of any great size. I have seen and caught a few flounder over toward the Coast Guard station and around the bare sand holes in the channel over in that area.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

From what I have seen over the years you can quite easily catch the type of crabs you don't want !


----------

